# Race Plate Giveaway for Hobbytalk Users



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

Simple Giveaway….
I am happy to annouce a new venture.



RC4LESS(Bruce) has started a new venture(foam tires) and has asked me to take over and help him with ALL his faceplate orders.



Bruce is a great guy and has some great products.



Here is how it works:


3 Hobbytalk Users will be picked for a 1 FREE Race Plate of their choice and design….!!!

Includes shipping.

Deadline: 12:00 CST Friday Sept. 24th, 2004

How to Enter:
(easy) Send PM to me with Subject Title: GIVEAWAY
or send me an email: [email protected]



ONLY ONE ENTRY NEEDED!!!

Include your Hobbytalk USER Name in the email!

Winners will be notified in this thread & via PM


Race Plates can be for any of the following:
Orion Motor Checker
Tekin 112A/112C
Turbo 30/35/GFX
Pit Bull & Pit Bull X3
Turbo Dyno
Hakko 936 Iron
Fantom Dyno
Indi Dyno
Integy 16x9/16x9v6
Integy 16x5/16x5v6
Integy 16x7/16x7v6
Integy 16x3
LRP Pulsar Pro/Sport
GM Commander
Reedy Quasar Pro
Pro-Trak
Novak Millennium Pro
Pit Lights(Ott Light & Blue Wal-Mart style)​For examples go to: www.tresleonard.com and click on “MENU”


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

And the winners are:

cboggs
speedfreak_on_the_oval 
Bob W 

and as as 4th prize....
Everyone who entered the contest will receive a 25% discount of ANY Race Plate order!

Congrats!!!


----------



## 20TN40 (Sep 1, 2003)

Tres, do we order from your website or the RC4Less website to get our 25% discount?

Lisa


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

20TN40 drop me an email at: [email protected]
All Race Plates will be ordered from my site.

Be sure and mention the 25% in the email and your Hobbytalk user ID.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

is that all the charger they make them for


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

Race Plates can be for any of the following:
Orion Motor Checker
Tekin 112A/112C
Turbo 30/35/GFX
Pit Bull & Pit Bull X3
Turbo Dyno
Hakko 936 Iron
Fantom Dyno
Indi Dyno
Integy 16x9/16x9v6
Integy 16x5/16x5v6
Integy 16x7/16x7v6
Integy 16x3
LRP Pulsar Pro/Sport
GM Commander
Reedy Quasar Pro
Pro-Trak
Novak Millennium Pro
Pit Lights(Ott Light & Blue Wal-Mart style
Samlex/Radio Shack power supply


----------



## Bob W (Feb 16, 2002)

Thanks Tre's 

I won a face plate for my turbothirty and it is slick.
Tre's did a great job on it. :thumbsup: Thanks again Tre's.

Bob Williams


----------



## speedfreak_on_the_oval (Dec 6, 2001)

I love my faceplate. Its got graphite flames that look sweet on my Stealth. Great job!
Dave


----------



## 1M (Sep 25, 2001)

Just received my 2 new face plates from Tre's. WOW these things are awesome! His new way of doing them is the best yet. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

1M: cool, glad you like them and thanks...


----------



## jason crist (Nov 8, 2002)

Hey Tre's 

can i still get in on the contest????????????????? lol always a day late


Tre's makes some really good looking face plates and in a timely matter.

check out his site and what you see is what you get, but when you get them in person ....... even better.


thanks
jason


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

hey that faceplate looks like the one i had tres make for my buddy corey heft.... HE HE


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

Thanks for the good words...


----------



## eupracer (Nov 17, 2004)

*How Much*

How much it usually cost to have a face plate done up, I have a turbo 35 GFX and a Tekin 112A and a 112c.

Thanks

DJ Mansfield


----------

